# Any crazy incan mods for 2AA minimag?



## KDOG3 (Aug 4, 2006)

I posted a similar thread in the LED forum asking about LED mods available for it, but I posted in here because I want to see if there are any sick incan mods that can be done for it. 

I could've sworn that there was some 120 lumen mod I saw here a while back. Any suggestions?


----------



## VWTim (Aug 4, 2006)

You're remembering correctly. I can't remember who, but they made a couple batches of reflectors/bulb holders to use a Streamlight TL-3 bulb and run it off 2x14500 cells. I've got one in a HA3 host and it's AWESOME.


----------



## AW (Aug 4, 2006)

Try the CA1499 instead of the TL-3 bulb in the same setup and you'll be amazed:naughty:


----------



## fire-stick (Aug 4, 2006)

Didn't they get that little sleeper to do like 150 lumens?


----------



## Knight Lights (Aug 4, 2006)

Auroralite had the reflectors and ceramic holders built, and yes, they were screamers.

I have one of the 1499 versions, as far as I know, I was the first to run that combo, and it is awesome!!

Bill


----------



## greenLED (Aug 4, 2006)

VWTim said:


> You're remembering correctly. I can't remember who, but they made a couple batches of reflectors/bulb holders to use a Streamlight TL-3 bulb and run it off 2x14500 cells. I've got one in a HA3 host and it's AWESOME.


That'd be AuroraLite. I've got one too, in an HA host as well (not as purrdy as VWTim's). It takes a few turns to focus the beam, but it's Berry, Berry  Bright!


----------



## SCblur (Aug 4, 2006)

you guys got me interested. Are the parts still available from Auroralite? If so, what's the cost?


----------



## greenLED (Aug 4, 2006)

Can't remember how much I paid for my kit. You can also use a 1xAA minimag and a Strion bulb.

AuroraLite doesn't make them anymore, but he's working with an undisclosed CPF dealer to make them available again.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 5, 2006)

Ooooh. More info, more info! 150 lumens out of a 2AA minimag would be SICK!


----------



## AW (Aug 5, 2006)

The CA1499 driven at 7.4V gives out about 300 bulb lumens. You'll get close to 200 torch lumens after reflecor/ lens loss.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Aug 6, 2006)

Minimag Hotwire Kits thread for info.
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=104127

I have the kit and it is indeed bright, although I do not use it anymore at moment as I use my 14500's for my Jetbeam 1AA.

One of the last times I used it was on a really really swirly foggy night and it showed off the beam as a bright narrow beam that threw far... like a really long light saber


----------



## andrewwynn (Aug 9, 2006)

i've seen the 1499 in a 2AA minimag it's incredlble.. the one i saw had a major problem with the lamp not wanting to stay in the bi-pin holder, so hope that problem was resolved.

-awr


----------



## greenLED (Aug 9, 2006)

andrewwynn said:


> i've seen the 1499 in a 2AA minimag it's incredlble.. the one i saw had a major problem with the lamp not wanting to stay in the bi-pin holder, so hope that problem was resolved.


The bulb's legs are shorter than the stock bulb (for which the switch assembly was obviously designed). If you bend the hotwire bulb's legs outwards, they'll stay in place. Something that I've reported before is that you don't get a concentrated beam until you losen the head a lot. In my host, that means the head wobbles a bit. I've thought of several solutions, but ultimately, it's the height of the filament that would need to be adjusted so you get a tight beam without turning the head as much (if a tight beam is what you want).


----------



## bwaites (Aug 9, 2006)

I believe Litho123 had the filament height lowered in his special order of 1499's.

You can solve the head wobble with Teflon tape on the threads of the MM. I can't stand the wobble and do this to ALL my MM's.

Bill


----------



## greenLED (Aug 9, 2006)

bwaites said:


> You can solve the head wobble with Teflon tape on the threads of the MM. I can't stand the wobble and do this to ALL my MM's.


Yup, I've done that too. Somebody else suggested copper tape too, which has the advantage of conducting heat away from the incan bulb (which isn't too critical, unless you're dealing with a Lux or something like that), right? (I'm hotwire impaired...)


----------



## andrewwynn (Aug 9, 2006)

i think we finally figured out to bend the bulb legs.. i think we also wrapped the head with one clean wrap of electrical tape once we got the focus where we liked it and added in a kroll clickie at the back so we didn't have to monkey with focus anymore. 

the special 1499s had an improved filament height to work with this mod.

oh and btw.. i didn't mean to imply the mod here was anything less than 'holy crap that's incredible'.. just an observation on the one i had experience with.

thanks for the teflon tape idea, bill. i will try that on my AA mod (lux V). 

-awr


----------



## TSWrench (Sep 14, 2006)

Just received my AuroraLite Hotwire mod from Lighthound...AMAZING! The bi-pin holder is very loose though. So, I tried bending the pins, but I thought there must be another way to really secure the bulb... Then I tried to fatten the pins with solder, but it wouldn't take. Finally, it dawned on me to drop the solder into one of the bi-pin holes, quickly insert the bulb, wiggle it around a little...and VOILA! It works great. Now it feels almost like a regular MiniMag when I'm seating the bulb. 

Now where do I get the Carley 1499? It sounds like I've got to have one of those.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 15, 2006)

Does the output stay the same when using a Kroll switch and when using a Mag normally by twisting the head?


----------

